# Grain-free homemade protein to carbs? Help!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Those of you who know me won't believe it, but I just started cooking for Rose & Lily. I am currently using Dr. Pitcairn's book. All of his recipes have carbs as almost half of the diet. I am trying to modify the amount of veggies and sweet potatoes. The recipe I am using calls for 5 cups of potatoes and 2 cups veggies. (56%) Don't you think that is a lot of potatoes? I would like to add more protein and keep my fat low.(12-15%)The protein in this recipe is 26% (1 pound protein) but I would like to add more so that 2/3 of the diet is protein, and no more than 1/3 carbs. Please somebody help!:smilie_tischkante::smstarz:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

still need suggestions please. Thank you.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

You need to work with a veterinary nutritionist to make sure you are getting all nutrients your dog needs. If you want more protein from meat rather than potatoes try Dr. Beckers recipes. Real Food for Dogs and Cats is the name of her book.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hard for anyone to advise. Opinions vary so much on what our vets and our beliefs are when it comes to dog, and our own food. Also different dogs do better on different ingredients and mixtures. I like the dogaware site and also use Hillary Watson recipes. If she has one for a higher protein I will PM you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks to those who responded. I think I have it figured out. I increased my protein and veggies, reduced my sweet potatoes, and added just a little fruit. I did consult a nutritionist and along with Dr. Pitcairn's book, came up with a "good" recipe for my Rose and Lily. Hope they like it..:blush:


----------

